# Biker aus Ritterhude, OHZ, Ihlpohl, Stendorf hier ? ?



## Fissla (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute,
da ich noch relativ Neu hier bin, wollte ich mich einfach Mal umhören, ob hier auch Biker aus meiner Nähe, also aus den o.g. Dörfern hier vertreten sind.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sie hier Mal der ein oder andere melden würde und mich freuen, wenn wir MAl die ein oder andere Tour zusammen drehen könnten...

Mal sehen was kommt...  

Grüsse
Niko


----------



## OxKing (24. Mai 2005)

Hi!

Ich komme aus Bremen Oslebshausen,
ist ja noch rellativ nahe an Ihlpohl, Ritterhude oder OHZ drann. 

In Bremen und umzu gibt es mehere Mountainbiker,
MaxiHB kommt aus Bokel, und es hatte sich dort auch schon mal
jemand aus Lesum oder so gemeldet....
Wir verabreden uns immer in folgendem Thread: 
MTBker aus HB

Wir könnten gerne mal zusammen fahren.
Wo genau kommst du denn her, und was und wie weit fährst du denn so normalerweise?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (24. Mai 2005)

Moin Nico...

wo ist denn dein bevorzugtes Bike-Terrain???

ansonsten gibt es in HB und drum zu sicher genug Möglichkeiten für ne schöne gemeinsame Tour...

@ Oxking....

ich hab in Garlstedt "D-E-N" Weg entdeckt... leider hatte ich schon 26 km in den Beinen und es hat nur für ein kleines Antesten gereicht...


----------



## OxKing (24. Mai 2005)

Ich glaube DEN kenn ich.... 

Bestimmt irgendwo in der Nähe des Trimmdich Waldes, oder?
Vielleicht auch in der nähe der stillgelegten Bahnstecke dort?
Da war ich vor zwei Wochen mal mit JUK.

Falls es doch wo anders ist, lass ich mir das gerne mal zeigen.


----------



## Fissla (24. Mai 2005)

@ you two,

also was heisst mein bevorzugtes Terrain... Ich weiss nicht, ich fahre eigentlich alles was mir unter die Stollen kommt   Hauptsächlich fahre ich die B6 in Richtung Heilshorn und dann Recht über Meyerhof usw. zurück wieder zu mir Daheim.

Ich wohne in Ihlpohl, in der Nähe vom Griechen Apollon, falls dir das was sagt, wo dort aus ist es nur ein Katzensprung zu mir..  

Ich war an Pfingsten dort mit meiner Familie auf eine kleine Tour in Richtung Ohlenstedter See, da waren wir auch an der Bahnstrecke und an diesem Trimm-Dich Pfad. Dort kenne ich mich leider nicht wirklich gut aus, wir fahren dort zu selten. Vielleicht hast mich ja da gesehen...

Meine Runden sind ganz nach Tageslaune immer so zwischen 20 und 45 KM---  

Bin ja Mal gespannt, wer sich noch so meldet...

Niko


----------



## maxihb (24. Mai 2005)

@ Oxking

Ich glaube wir sprechen vom selben... mein Trail geht von der B6 in Richtung Bhv nach der alten Bahnlinie (kommt nach dem Abzweig nach OHZ)... und führt zu ner alten Sandkuhle... die Gegend werde ich Freitag Nachmittag noch mal genauer unter die Stollenreifen nehmen...

Mag jemand mitfahren???

Ich stelle die Anfrage noch mal in den Bremer Thread...


----------



## OxKing (24. Mai 2005)

Wir können ja mal am Wochenende zusammen fahren.
Hab sowieso wieder ziemlich bock da in die Gegend zu fahren.

Der Grieche ist doch da an der Kreuzung, so quasi beim Arena gegenüber, oder?
Das sind dann so grob 8 Kilometer von mir aus.
Könnten uns da dann gerne am Wochenende Treffen,
und dann nach Garlsted in den Wald.

@MaxiHB:
Hättest du bock mit zu kommen?
Könntest bestimmt den Zug bis Bahnhof Burglesum nehmen,
(Der zwischen Bremen und Bremerhaven hält da meines Wissens.)
und ich hohl dich da dann auf halben weg nach Ihlpohl ab.
(Von da an nur 4 Kilometer bis zu dem Griechen in Ihlpohl)

Wer sonnst noch mit will, den werde ich in Oslebshausen am Bahnhof einsammeln.

Samstag soll ja wohl echt Hammerwetter geben,
also würde ich mal so spontan Samstag vorschlagen.....
Uhrzeit ist mir rellativ egal, nur nicht zu spät.
So das wir um ca. 13:30 Uhr in Ihlpohl sind.

EDIT: 

Um 13:16 Uhr würde der Zug wohl in Bremen-Burg sein.
Wenn du den nehmen würdest, könnte ich mich mit JUK und anderen
um 13:00 Uhr am Oslebshauser Bahnhof treffen, und dich dann anschliessend abholen.
Dann wären wir so um 13:30 Uhr in Ihlpohl am Treffpunkt Apollon.

Ginge das so in Ordnung für euch?


----------



## Fissla (25. Mai 2005)

Moin Leuts,

mönsch, hätte ich ja nie gedacht, dass ihr hier so eine gute Truppe seid. Nur habe ich ein Problem. Da am Samstag mein grosser Tag ist, dass ich mein Neues Motorrad bekomme (KTM) hätte ich dort eigentlich leider keine Zeit, zumal wir Abends auch noch Grillen wollen.
Also für mich wäre es am liebsten, wenn wir uns vielleicht schon am Freitag so gegen 16 Uhr treffen könnten, denn dann hätte ich am Samstag noch genügend Zeit mich darauf vorzubereiten. Also, was sagt ihr zu dem Termin, bzw. passt es euch gar net ?

Oder wir würden nicht so lange fahren, vielleicht bis höchstens 16:00 Uhr wieder in Ihlpohl, nur ich glaube das würden wir nicht schaffen, oder =?

Am Freitag hingegen, könnten wir uns etwas mehr Zeit lassen. Habe auch gerade Mal nach den Bahnverbindungen für Freitag gesehen:

Bremen Hbf 
Bremen-Burg 



 	27.05.05
27.05.05	ab
an	15:10
15:22	0:12	0	RB
Preisauskunft nicht möglich


Bremen Hbf 
Bremen-Burg 



 	27.05.05
27.05.05	ab
an	15:34
15:41	0:07	0	RB


Bremen Hbf 
Bremen-Burg 



 	27.05.05
27.05.05	ab
an	15:40
15:52	0:12	0	RB


Bremen Hbf 
Bremen-Burg 



 	27.05.05
27.05.05	ab
an	16:04
16:13	0:09	0	RB


Also, was sagt ihr ?


----------



## OxKing (25. Mai 2005)

Naja, zu den Zügen:
Da musst du schon von Bremerhaven nach Bremen Burg schauen, 
MaxiHB kommt nämlich aus Bokel. 

Im Moment steht das Wetter für Freitag Abend auf Schauer und Gewitter. 
Wenn du allerdings Samstag bis 16:00 Uhr zeit hättest, 
könnten wir ja vielleicht noch früher fahren.
Wenn wir das noch eine Stunde vorverlegen
solltest du um 16:00 Uhr auf jeden fall wieder zuhause sein.
Sooooo lange werden wir wohl auch nicht fahren.
Ich schätze mal von dir aus eh nur etwa 2 Stunden.
Aber ein bisschen Luft zu haben schadet sowieso nie.....

Also das wäre dann 12:00 Uhr in Oslebshausen am Bahnhof,
12:16 Uhr in Bremen-Burg am Bahnhof (wenn der Zug kommt),
und 12:30 Uhr in Ihlpohl.

Würde das so gehen?

Maxi, bei dir auch?
Der Zug wäre dann um 11:50 Uhr in Stubben,
dürftest dann aber nicht wieder einen Platten bekommen. 

Übrigens: (Total OffTopic aber egal)
Es gibt in Subben gleich hinter den Bahnübergang rechts nen Gasthof, 
der hat richtig leckere Schweineschnitzel. 
Da kannst du mir mal eines mitbringen.


----------



## Fissla (25. Mai 2005)

@Oxking,

jo, gebonnt. Wenn das alles so hinhaut, das wir her gegen 12:30 Uhr aufbrechen, dann lasst uns die Sache angehen. Ich denke, das wird hinhauen, wir fahren ja nich soooo lange, hoffe ich mal    Ansonsten müsste ich mich einfach früher auskuppeln, aber das kommt mit der Situation, da können wir nichts vorher fest machen...

Also, der Aufruf an alle, von Oxking und mir, wer ist am Samstag um 12:30 noch mit dabei zu einer Gemütlichen Runde am Grieche Apollon in Richtung Garlstedt ?

Grüsse
Niko


----------



## OxKing (25. Mai 2005)

Gut, Juk hab ich auch vorhin gefragt, der sagt auch das geht klar. 
Und wehe MaxiHB kommt jetzt und sagt das ihm das zu früh ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (26. Mai 2005)

hm... und was hab ich nu fürn Problem???

also: FRÜHDIENST *kotz*     

ich kann leider nur am Freitag freie Zeit einteilen.... Sa bin ich bis 14:15 am Arbeiten     

Dann fahre ich wohl Freitag mal wieder alleine....


----------



## Fissla (26. Mai 2005)

Ich habe die Tour von uns gerade Mal in den Kalender eingetragen. Och Maxi, komm, mach einfach 2 Stunden früher Schluss, ist ja Frühschicht und keine Nachmittagsschicht...


----------



## maxihb (26. Mai 2005)

Ich probiere es mal, kann aber eine evtl.e Zusage erst ganz Spontan machen...


----------



## juk (26. Mai 2005)

@maxihb
Wann begibst Du dich denn Freitag auf's Bike?


----------



## OxKing (27. Mai 2005)

Hmm... zwei Stunden eher Feierabend würden ja auch nicht viel nützen. 
Was machst du eigentlich daß du Samstags arbeiten musst?

Wir könnten es dann ja vielleicht auf Sonntag verschieben?!
Soll da ja auch noch recht gutes Wetter sein. Auch nicht ganz so heiß....


----------



## maxihb (27. Mai 2005)

@ Juk

Ich geh so in ner Stunde aus Rad!!!

@ Oxking

Sag ich dir dann Sonntag persönlich   

Wollen wir uns dann um 14:00 Uhr am Bhf Burg treffen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OxKing (27. Mai 2005)

Kommst du dann mit dem Zug? Dann wird es ja wieder 14:16 Uhr.
Also 14:00 Uhr in Oslebshausen, und 14:30 Uhr in Ihlpohl.

Wenn das dann nun auch für Fissla und Juk in ordnung ginge stünde unsere Tour ja endlich.


----------



## Fissla (27. Mai 2005)

Ach Leute,

eigentlich ist es doch gar nicht so schiewrig, einmal 4 Biker unter einen Hut zu bekommen   Jo, nun weiss ich es auch nicht. Sonntag klingt zumindest ganz gut, nur eigentlich wollte ich noch eine runde Crossen in Hoope gehen.

So muss ich mich jetzt entscheiden, aber für eines werde ich mich wohl entscheiden müssen    Dies gebe ich dann aber noch rechtzeitig bekannt. Mal sehen was Juk auch noch für eine Meinung an den Tag legt.   

Also, kann ich jetzt aber schoneinmal die Tour für morgen aus den Kalender streichen, oder ?

Grüsse
Niko


----------



## Fissla (27. Mai 2005)

@ all,

Jetzt ist alles klar. Ich lasse mein Crossen sausen, es ist eh zu warm, mache ich halt nächste Woche.  

Also, Sonntag 14:30Uhr, ich bin dabei. Ich freue mich schon, euch einmal kennenzulernen...

Grüsse und bis Sonntag
Niko


----------



## OxKing (27. Mai 2005)

Jo das klingt ja gut. 

Juk wird doch Sonntag bestimmt auch dabei sein, oder?


----------



## maxihb (28. Mai 2005)

Allns kloar!!!

Ich werde übrigens nicht mit der Bahn anreisen, sondern die ersten 30 km von Bokel nach Ihlpohl zum warmfahren nutzen!!!

14:30 beim Griechen...

bis denne...


----------



## OxKing (28. Mai 2005)

Na hoffendlich wird dir das dann nicht zu viel. 
Das sind dann ja schon 60 KM hin und zurück,
und wir werden bestimmt auch nochmal 20-30 KM Fahren....
Oder wolltest du den Rückweg mit der Bahn antreten?


----------



## Fissla (28. Mai 2005)

@MaxiHB,

sag Mal, öh, ich bin eigentlich der gleichen Meinung. Überlege dir das doch noch, ich glaube nicht wirklich, dass wir mit 20 KM ab Ihlpohl auskommen...

Aber wenn du Fit bist, denn bitte   

Hat sich Juk schon gemeldet ?


----------



## maxihb (28. Mai 2005)

Ich wollte nur mal den ultraharten Marathonbiker raushängen lassen   

Ich denke mal ich packe das Bike ins Audo und komme nach Ihlpohl... dort gibt es ja zum Glück jede Menge Parkplätze (Real, usw.) 

Also unter 30 km brauchen wir ja auch nicht auf`s Bike zu steigen, gelle???

Hab auch noch nichts von juk gehört... ich denke der meldet sich noch   

@ Oxking...

hast du ne Radwanderkarte von OHZ bzw. Cuxland???

Sonst würde ich meine mitbringen...

Ich hab doch richtig verstanden, dass es Richtung Garlstedt gehen soll, oder?

Soooo.... warten auf den Feierabend und dann nix wie aufe Terrasse... und heute Abend eine kleine Runde Biken zur Erholung....


----------



## maxihb (28. Mai 2005)

@ Oxking

wenn wir von Ihlpohl bin nach Stubben fahren, dann könnte man ja deinen Schnitzel-Tipp antesten... das wären dann so ca. 45 km... Allerdings sind dann noch keine Waldweg-Umwege dabei....


----------



## DAMDAM (28. Mai 2005)

moin moin

Habe gesehen das ihr am Sonntag ne Tour fahren wollt und würde gerne mitfahren ! ( mein Rechner war letzte Woche kaputt !) Wo trefft ihr Euch denn ? 

@Oxking wollen wir uns am Bahnhof der auch auf dem Autobahntrail liegt treffen ? Habe nämlich keine Ahnung wo Ihlpohl liegt ! ( is das weit mit dem Bike ?)

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (28. Mai 2005)

@ Damdam

Sagt dir Bahnhof Burg etwas??? (Zugverbindung Bremen-Bremerhaven)

Vom Bhf Burg in Richtung Bremen Nord (Bremerhavener Straße/Stader Straße immer gerade aus)... dann kommst du automatisch an den ehemaligen Ihlpohler Kreisel (jetzt ist es eine Kreuzung)...

Wenn du einen Stadtplan von Bremen hast... besagte Kreuzung ist direkt an der BAB 27 AS Burg-Lesum!!!

an der Kreuzung  fährst du (von Burg aus gesehen) halblinks unter der Autobah durch... anschließend parallel zur Autobahn in Richtung OHZ (links der Autobahn folgen)...

wenn ich das jetzt völlig unverständlich geschrieben haben sollte, dann würde ich Oxking bitten es genauer zu beschreiben!!!


----------



## juk (28. Mai 2005)

@Damdam
Wenn ich auf dem laufendem bin, dann ist Sonntag 14h Treffpunkt Bhf Oslebshausen (am Autobahntrail). Dort treffen wir dann auf Oxking, und von dort gehts weiter. Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.

Und jetzt teste ich erstmal wie es sich bei Ü30 Grad so bike-t.


----------



## maxihb (28. Mai 2005)

@ juk

bin grade zu Hause... werde mir mal eben ein Stundchen die Sonne auf den bauch scheinen lassen und dann teste ich ebenso...   

Das wird auf jeden Fall HEIß!!!!


----------



## Fissla (28. Mai 2005)

@ all,

alle sind natürlich herzlich Willkommen bei der Biketour. Als Treffpunkt, kannst du dir entweder aussuchen, die Bahnhöfe Burg oder Oslebshausen oder du kommst einfach zu mir, zum Griechen Apollon oder zur Disco Arena.

Die Beschreibung war eigentlich so ganz gut gelungen. Naja, um einen besseren Überblick zu haben, bitte ich alle Mitbiker sich in der Tour unter Termine einzutragen...

Grüsse


----------



## DAMDAM (28. Mai 2005)

Moin Moin 

werde wohl doch auch mit dem Auto kommen ! Wo kann man denn da parken und wie heißt die Straße wo wir uns treffen ? 

gruß Christian


----------



## Fissla (28. Mai 2005)

Moinsen,

du kommst doch dann von der A 27 ? 
Wenn du dort kommst, nimmst du einfach die Abfahrt Ihlpohl. Von dort aus fährst du nach unten zur Kreuzung, und dann über die alte B6 rüber Richtung Grieche Apollon. Dann nimmst du dort nicht die am griechen anliegende Strasse sondern die nächste, die heisst "Alter Sportplatz". Dort wohne ich (Nr.12), du hast die Möglichkeit hier zu parken und hier warten wir denn gemeinsam auf die anderen um 14:30 Uhr.

Falls es dir nicht einleuchtend war, würde ich auch gegen !4:20 zur Autobahn Anfahrt kommen    Ansonsten bin ich morgen ab ca. 7:00 Uhr wieder online, für weitere Fragen...

Bis dahin, schönen Abend
NIko


----------



## maxihb (28. Mai 2005)

Dann bin ich dann gegen 14:15 Uhr am "Alten Sportplatz"!!!

Dann sind wir gleich geballt auf dem Haufen... und da findet man uns besser   

Im Rudel auftreten bringt Sicherheit!!!


----------



## OxKing (28. Mai 2005)

@Maxi:
Nu bin ich ganz verwirrt.... 
Was fürn Sportplatz? Wieso 14:15 Uhr?!
Nicht 14:30 Uhr in Ihlpohl bei Apollon?
(Ist glaube ich von der alten B6 aus, gleich nach dem Ortseingang links.)
Also auf jedenfall fahren wir dann nichtmehr in Burg am Bahnhof vorbei,
wir treffen uns dann halt in Ihlpohl.

Achso, Karte: Ich hab eine 1:50k für östlich der B6 (leider nur bis ca. 1km westlich der B6)
und dann noch eine 1:75k für die ganze Umgebung.
Wenn du eine hast die auch westlich der B6 noch zuverlässig Waldwege anzeigt,
nimm sie bitte mit, ansonnsten brauch das wohl nicht.

@Damdam:
Komm einfach auch nach Oslebshausen zum Bahnhof um 14:00 Uhr.
(A27 Ausfahrt Nr. 17 - Gröpelingen,
und dann einfach nach der Eisenbahnunterführung links rein.)
Parken kannst du direkt vor dem Bahnhof.

@All:
Falls es noch probleme gibt, könnt ihr mich auf Handy anrufen.
Juk hat meine nummer schon, allen anderen schick ich die gleich per PM.


----------



## Fissla (29. Mai 2005)

@ Oxking,

ist doch gar net so schwer. Der Treffpunkt, den die beiden da jetzt anstreben, ist bei mir zuhause, der alte Sportplatz. Von hier sind es ca. 30 sec. zu Fuss    bis zum Griechen Apollon. Ich denke, man kann sich hier nicht verfehlen, ich werde mich auch gegen 14:15 Uhr als Hinweiss Männchen an die Strasse stellen     

Also, bis heute Mittag, falls es Fragen gibt, sehe ich heute nocheinmal hier rein...

cya
Niko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (29. Mai 2005)

Moin 

hab mal meine Bremenkarte gesucht und gefunden denke schon das ich den Sportplatz finden werde und mein Auto dort abstellen werde. Bin dan auch so um 14:15 Uhr da (+ - 10 min. ) . 

@ Oxking ich werde nicht zum Bahnhof kommen, da ich auch noch ein bißchen erkältet bin von letzter Woche. (Sorry) 

Meine Handynummer kommt per PM 

Bis heute Nachmittag    , endlich wieder biken und kein lernen für die Uni mehr, daß habe ich dann schon fertig     .

Gruß Christian


----------



## OxKing (29. Mai 2005)

So! Fotos sind fertig! 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/7317

Ich glaube ich hab da jetzt über ne Stunde drann gesessen,
aber nun kapier ich dieses Fotoalbum endlich. 

Naja, war ne klasse Tour,
und ich würd sagen alles weitere bereden wir nun nurnoch im Bremen Thread:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=108920&goto=lastpost

(Für mich ist hier nun dicht, und ich werde hier nichts mehr lesen....)


----------

